# More GnR reunion rumours...



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...s-n-roses-reunion-coachella-stadium-las-vegas


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The money must be tugging at a few of them I am sure


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The money must be tugging at a few of them I am sure


There trying to top up their retirement fund!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Did they find a good singer?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Please, please, come to Ottawa.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Apparently the tickets will start at $200. My son is hearing bits and pieces. I don't care how much the ticket will be! I am going! The last time I saw them was at the grande stand at the Exhibition back in the 80's. I saw them with Slayer. Just a great concert and NO shenanigans from Axl!

Iron Maiden will be at the ACC April 3! I am going to that too. That depletes my concert funds for the year. 

For so many years I couldn't be bothered going to concerts. Just too much shit to contend with. Now for some reason my mindset has changed. I love the crowds, the sheer adrenaline and the fevered pitch that is created by the whole concert scene!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wild horses couldn't drag me to that - even if they paid me $200.

I can't stand Rose. Anyone who treats his fans as badly as that asshole does doesn't deserve an audience. EVER. A dollar of mine will never land in his pocket. I'm sad that some guys in the band want/need the money so badly that they are willing to relive that nightmare. I'm sure Slash isn't in that situation - he'd probably do it just for the other guys.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I can't stand Rose. Anyone who treats his fans as badly as that asshole does doesn't deserve an audience. EVER. A dollar of mine will never land in his pocket. I'm sad that some guys in the band want/need the money so badly that they are willing to relive that nightmare. I'm sure Slash isn't in that situation - he'd probably do it just for the other guys.


I think Duff is the only other "original" GNR member involved with this and he's worth a fair bit of money as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Art Garfunkle used to only go on tour when he ran out of money for pot.
What's Axel run out of. Hmmm, I wonder…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Axl to do an interview on Jimmy Kimmel Tuesday night.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i saw them when they toured appetite, the original G&R. i was so excited. i thought they were gonna be the next ac/dc or something. but live, they sucked. axl acted like an ass, and as a band, they were sloppy as hell. the guns i heard that night was not any better than the worst band i ever been in. that said, i really dig slash, and i think his best work came immediately after guns. axle is a douche. i really like ron thal too, and thought that by working with G&R2.1 he was slumming to get a paycheck. the other original guys, i don't really care one way or the other. axl aint shit w/o slash. jmo


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

G n'R tribute bands do a better job. IMO.
Check out the T.O. band 'Dust n' Bones' for your fix, if you get a chance.
Tell 'Slash' I sent ya.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 8 & 9 at the T Mobile Arena in Las Vegas...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhhh, crap. I'm washing my hair that night. Errrrrr, those nights.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

can't be any worse than the latest VanHalen tour with "Diamond Dave". Or can it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, it can.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think they are bogged down in contract stuff, something about Axl's pre-concert ritual about having all members of the band kiss his ass.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I think they are bogged down in contract stuff, something about Axl's pre-concert ritual about *having all members of the band kiss his ass.*


Well, if he's dropped the audience part, it's good news. Why do you think he went on 3 hours late all the time? Takes a while to escort 20k puckered-up people through his dressing room.

Angus is much more efficient, doesn't require a kiss, just a gander. And he does everyone all at once. And he's a fun guy unlike Axelrod.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Art Garfunkle used to only go on tour when he ran out of money for pot.
> What's Axel run out of. Hmmm, I wonder…


Attention. 

so much hype, over all these years, its hard to care any more. Too little, too late IMO.
I can live without hearing some fat old ego maniac screeching out Sweet Child 'o mine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Attention.
> 
> so much hype, over all these years, its hard to care any more. Too little, too late IMO.
> I can live without hearing some fat old ego maniac screeching out Sweet Child 'o mine.


I'd be happy to live without ever hearing that song again unless sung by someone other than Rose.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I will go. And I very well know it might suck. It's just that Guns & Roses are literally the only big band from my youth that I never got to see live. Appetite for Destruction had a huge effect on me growing up.

As far as Axl's voice currently, the videos of him singing horribly go viral very quickly. But, I have also see some videos of him where he actually sounded 'ok'. And compared to the current state of David Lee Roth or Vince Neil, he sounded amazing lol. I have a feeling they will pull this off.

People aren't aware, but Duff was in on Starbucks shares on the ground floor. Slash licensed his image to all kinds of stuff. People don't like the new G n' R, but they tour very successfully. Steven Adler isn't in on this from what I have read, but I read an interview with him where he says he still receives $70,00 a month in royalties from him time in G n' R. These guys are doing it because they want the money, not because they need it. I think they are professional enough nowadays to put out a decent product. They are burying some major grudges to do it.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Its going to cost me some good money but I WILL BE GOING to see Guns and Roses again. Yep, Axl is an idiot but he was an idiot in the late 80's too. GNR is one of the reasons why I have a few Les Pauls kicking around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'll be interested to see who's playing rhythm guitar and drums. As far as I know they haven't officially announced that. Only that Axl, Duff, and Slash are all in.


----------

